# How do you attach a polystyrene background



## HelenH6HEA (Jan 10, 2007)

Hi, I have BD & wanted to attach a polystyrene background to the back of his Viv, so he can climb on it. I have a 3ft wooden Viv, how do I attach background without using nails. Had the idea from the below, thanks

Accessories for Bearded Dragon Vivarium


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

You can use silicone, or just stand it against the back. If it has sides as well, it'll stand up easier


----------



## saucycamel (Mar 29, 2012)

Hi, we used "NO NAILS" on ours. just make sure you wipe off any excess if it squeezes out of edges. 

Take a look at ours. http://s828.photobucket.com/albums/zz210/saucycamel/vivarium/


----------



## HelenH6HEA (Jan 10, 2007)

saucycamel said:


> Hi, we used "NO NAILS" on ours. just make sure you wipe off any excess if it squeezes out of edges.
> 
> Take a look at ours. Login to a private Photobucket.com album


 
Oh great thank you, do I have to leave the BD out for a while, while it sets ? Thank you for the link but I need a password to view your photobucket, would luv to see pics though


----------



## HelenH6HEA (Jan 10, 2007)

Meko said:


> You can use silicone, or just stand it against the back. If it has sides as well, it'll stand up easier


can you suggest a brand of silicone ? I am using an unused exo terra background so its a bit smaller than my viv, so will not stand alone


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

Aquarium silicone is the best option, although you'd need to leave the beardie out till any fumes have gone.

If it's just an exo terra, you can use double sided tape, velcro, or even chewing gum... pretty much anything sticky as they're lightweight.


----------



## saucycamel (Mar 29, 2012)

sorry not sure how it works yet lol 

try this
vivarium pictures by saucycamel - Photobucket


----------



## AnnieM (Nov 4, 2011)

If it is a shop bought poly background, can I suggest that you think about coating it with a few layers of grout with sand mixed in and then maybe varnish it with a good quality yacht varnish before putting it in. We put one in our beardies viv and it was wrecked in days! Their claws just ripped through it and they used to lay scratching chunks out. I know every beardy is different so yours may not, but mine was a total waste of money.


----------



## HelenH6HEA (Jan 10, 2007)

saucycamel said:


> sorry not sure how it works yet lol
> 
> try this
> vivarium pictures by saucycamel - Photobucket


oh wow, thats awesome, how did you get it to look like that :notworthy:


----------



## HelenH6HEA (Jan 10, 2007)

Meko said:


> Aquarium silicone is the best option, although you'd need to leave the beardie out till any fumes have gone.
> 
> If it's just an exo terra, you can use double sided tape, velcro, or even chewing gum... pretty much anything sticky as they're lightweight.


they are light weight but my BD is a big boy, on an exercise regime at mo :whistling2:


----------



## saucycamel (Mar 29, 2012)

HelenH6HEA said:


> oh wow, thats awesome, how did you get it to look like that :notworthy:


we made it from scratch. Take a look here lots of good info and videos
www.lizard-landscapes.com Then make your own design.


----------



## HelenH6HEA (Jan 10, 2007)

AnnieM said:


> If it is a shop bought poly background, can I suggest that you think about coating it with a few layers of grout with sand mixed in and then maybe varnish it with a good quality yacht varnish before putting it in. We put one in our beardies viv and it was wrecked in days! Their claws just ripped through it and they used to lay scratching chunks out. I know every beardy is different so yours may not, but mine was a total waste of money.


good point, thanks, I am in no way a DIY person, so can I take the above literally and buy the products and it will work ?


----------



## HelenH6HEA (Jan 10, 2007)

saucycamel said:


> we made it from scratch. Take a look here lots of good info and videos
> www.lizard-landscapes.com Then make your own design.


fact chance !!! I am the worse DIY person on the planet !!

love the vivs though, they look amazing


----------



## saucycamel (Mar 29, 2012)

HelenH6HEA said:


> fact chance !!! I am the worse DIY person on the planet !!
> 
> love the vivs though, they look amazing


 
LOL.... you dont have to be good at DIY to do it. Too start off it looks rather crap but as you cover it with grout it starts to take shape.Then finally adding the colour brings it to life. try looking on you tube there are lots of videos on there. Go on give it a go.


----------

